# Update on a Dirty Kid



## DeadbeatDBeat (Nov 25, 2016)

What's up, y'all! It feels like just yesterday that I found this site, and started devouring all the info I could. Before I go in, I just want to thank everyone on here for helping run such a useful, supportive, welcoming community like the one here on STP! 

While living with a homeboy in Lockhart, Texas, I met a soon to be very good friend by the name of John, in San Marcos. It wasn't too long before my friend River, Johnny, and I were hanging out on the semi-regular. After I set a leave out date (The day after the Choking Victim show in Dallas, funny enough) Johnny decided he wanted to go out for another run, and we were offered a ride up north by a friend of ours, Sarah, who was moving to Colorado Springs. 

Skipping the heartbreaking leaving of my friend to go travel, we headed out, packs in tow, and asses firmly planted in a Ford Focus. First destination was Dallas, see my dearest Mom. Always nice to get plastered with a parent. Stopped to stay with our friends friends for a night in the ABQ, after that, and then we made our way up to Colosprings. Only to promptly find out that Sarah's friend, (who we were supposed to be able to stay with, and was going to give us a ride to a very bustling, hitchhiker friendly truck stop) gave Sarah an ultimatum. Either she got rid of us, or she found another place to live. Not wanting to make anything hard on anyone, we skidaddled into Downtown CS. It was a mixed bunch. A fella who looked like Captain Spaulding sold me a loud ass joint for 19¢. Slept in a park, due to the relative impossibility to make a camp in that town. The next few days were a blur of ups and downs. Lots of good weed. Lots more cold. Plus an interesting rumor that the Pueblo PD might be handing out free bus tickets. Enter Sarah, feeling bad about us being stranded, offering us a ride to Pueblo. She smokes us out on the way, and drops us off at the PD HQ. Turns out we don't qualify. We flew a little signs, met a Crusty, here for Thanksgiving (Don't remember his name, but he had "Poop side" tattooed under his right eye, and "poop" across both knuckles.) who turned us on to the jungle, and a good spot to fly. Thanksgiving was spent flying a sign to make some Black Friday money. Not much luck on my end, still a nice day. And then on to today, where I had to sit out in the sun to dry out the hellacious blisters that turned out on my feet. Overall, having a blast so far! Just can't wait to get out of this goddamned cold. 

Thanks for listening to me ramble, keep it crusty, STP!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 25, 2016)

ASSES FIRMLY PLANTED IN WHAT?!!! The suspense is killing me.


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Nov 25, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> ASSES FIRMLY PLANTED IN WHAT?!!! The suspense is killing me.



My bad, haha! Had to run to the store for a Black & Mild. 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 25, 2016)

DeadbeatDBeat said:


> My bad, haha! Had to run to the store for a Black & Mild.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



In mid- sentence?! I am cracking up. Man, I love STP.


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Nov 25, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> In mid- sentence?! I am cracking up. Man, I love STP.



Currently charging up outside McDonalds. Had to have something to warm me up! Lmao


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 25, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> ASSES FIRMLY PLANTED IN WHAT?!!!



I think he may have been drunk and meant goats firmly planted on asses.

Like so:


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 25, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I think he may have been drunk and meant goats firmly planted on asses.
> 
> Like so:
> View attachment 34258



I hope so, Kim. I hope so.
It's about time that our goat overlords found some decent transportation.


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Nov 25, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> I think he may have been drunk and meant goats firmly planted on asses.
> 
> Like so:
> View attachment 34258



Can't say I was. Learned my lesson about drinking here in the mountains already. ;D


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 25, 2016)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> I hope so, Kim. I hope so.
> It's about time that our goat overlords found some decent transportation.



Gotta admit, that is a mighty fine pic of what happens when people aren't looking.

@DeadbeatDBeat, I see you have access to pizza.

Got deals?


----------



## DeadbeatDBeat (Nov 25, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> Gotta admit, that is a mighty fine pic of what happens when people aren't looking.
> 
> @DeadbeatDBeat, I see you have access to pizza.
> 
> Got deals?



Sad to say that was my old job. I'd give anything for a Union Station Hawaiian with Jalapenos right about now 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------

